# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Si të bëhem më e fortë?

## Xhenet.M.S.

Jam shum e djeshme kur eshte fjala per katastrofat natyrale apo te provokuar nga njeriu,saqe e kam te ndaluar nga Prinderit te shiqoj lajmet ne tv.ne vende qe te ndjej vetem keqardhje une behem nervoze aq shum saqe semurem,si te kontrolloj ndenjat

----------


## Apollyon

Nuk ke si i kontrolloj, po provo njeher te vrasesh ndonje kafshe, shpend ca te jete, ashu nis e behesh avash avash njeri qe ste bejn pershtypje kto gjera, por largoje meshiren.. Mua personalisht te tilla katastrofa me japin andrenalin, i want more. lol

----------


## Nete

Sueda,hajt mi se kaluese esht ,theje ndonje tavolin a got qka gjen..... te kalon hahahaha.(shake)mundohu te kontrollohesh vet!

----------


## mia@

Evitoji sic te thone prinderit. E keqja eshte kur ato katastrofa prekin njerezit tane, apo neve.
Te gjithe i kane frike, e jane te ndjeshem ndaj katastrofave te tilla. Disa e shprehin si puna jote, e disa nuk e tregojne ne pamje te jashtme. Dhe une behem nervoze ne raste te tilla, por duhet te mesohesh, aq me shume qe katastrofat natyrore po behen gjithmone e me te shpeshta e me te zakonshme. Vet jeta do te forcoje. Duhet te jesh e vogel ne moshe.

----------


## Edmond.S

Mundohu te lexosh dicka me te forte,qe te prek me shume.Do doja te dija sa vjece je?!Atehere do mund te thonim ndoshta dicka me shume !

----------


## ganimet

e till isha une ,Shqiptaret me ben te fuqishem tani edhe lajt te shofi duke u pre me sopata sma largo vemendjen nese e shof nji mac duke lpir naj asht hahaha.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Mundohu te lexosh dicka me te forte,qe te prek me shume.Do doja te dija sa vjece je?!Atehere do mund te thonim ndoshta dicka me shume !


Gati 18 vjet,por se bsoj se vjetet jan ne pyetje.

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Dikur kishte nje teme, ku njeri kishte problem te tille, ndihej keq kur mendonte se bota do te ekzistonte edhe kur ai te kishte vdekur. Nuk e di sec ndodhi me vone, a paten rezultat ndihmat tona por po te kerkosh mund ta gjesh ate teme dhe keshillat jane po te njejtat nga ana ime.

----------


## Izadora

> Gati 18 vjet,por se bsoj se vjetet jan ne pyetje.


Ka te bej shume mosha dhe tipi i njeriut.
Je tip sensibel. Normal qe te vjen keq kur shikon katastrofa ose ngjarje te hidhura ne televizor,thjesht thuaji vetes, flm dio qe nuk me ndodhi edhe mua, se do ishte akoma me e dhimbshme.

----------


## mia@

> Gati 18 vjet,por se bsoj se vjetet jan ne pyetje.


Po ja kur isha ne moshen tende kisha frike te flija e vetme ne dhome,  tani mund te fle dhe vetem ne shtepi me dite te tera. Nje shembull i thjeshte ky. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

Mendoj se duhesh te shkosh te psikologu se nuk eshte marre dhe te besh nje kontroll se nuk qenke edhe e vogel dhe me siguri te kshillon me se miri.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Ju falemderit per keshillat te gjithve,Apollyon te vras nje kafsh?!!!Me par ty se kafshen,Izidora i falem Zotit gjdo her qe sjam une viktima e ngjarjes,Ganimet edhe une jetoj ne mesin e shqiptarve por keta sme kuptojn gjdo her bajat ma bejne,Mia@ edhe mua me ndodhe te shkoj ne dhomen e prinderve nga njeher,Edmon.S,po aty eshte problemi si te lexoj eksplodoj,VOLSIV,flm do kerkoj temen,llapumhaxheri isha po le ti hane dreqi pos qe te rin karshi te shtin te flasesh, vet vetem luan koken ne fund nje list me barna ja se si te ndihmojn.por edhe njeher flm do kem parasysh keshillat e juaja,pos te( Apollyon). :perqeshje:

----------


## daniel00

Ti pyet se si te rritesh . 

Jeta do te mesoje , me kalimin e kohes do te kuptosh se nese merresh shume me fatkeqsite e te tjereve pa bere diçka te vlefshme ne jeten tende do te behesh vete pjese e ndopnje drame nga ato qe te ngjethin mishte . Prandaj problemet boterore mos i merr mbi shpatullat e tua te njoma se nuk te takojne ty , askush nuk ta ka dhene per detyre , e as qe je ne gjendje te besh diçka per mire nje here per njehere . Ka kush mund te beje ndryshim e nuk i shkon pas qefit te kurseje mijra e miliona jete te pafajshme . 

Kjo historia qe te tmerron eshte pjese e te perditshmes se njerezimit qe prej shekujsh . Pikerisht duke kuptuar veshtirsine e realitetit plotesisht , do behesh e vetedijshme se duhet te mundohesh shume gjate jetes tende qe te arrish nje status , nje aftesi apo profesion qe te zgjidhesh problemet per jeten tende te pakten ,dhe po te teproi gje mund te fillosh ngadale te ndihmosh ata qe te bejne te ndihesh keshtu , kaq keq sot . Pra mbaji mend kur te vije mundesia jote per te ndihmuar , dita jote ende nuk ka ardhur .

----------


## Edmond.S

> Gati 18 vjet,por se bsoj se vjetet jan ne pyetje.


Qenkemi moshatar,dhe ndoshta fjalet e mia nuk te bindin shume,poashtu edhe sigurisht nuk jane profesionale.Ke shume te drejte.Une e mendova qe ndoshta leximi i temave e motiveve me te thella,do te ishte frytdhenese.Poashtu,do thoja qe cdo hap per kete gje te jete kronologjik me vitet e tuaja,saktesisht pjekjen tende.
Nderkohe qe mos u brengos fort,duhet te jete vetem nje periudhe qe do mbetet vetem kujtese jo fort e dashur ne jeten tende.

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Shtiru sikur nuk te ben pershtypje bile pak te pelqen,gjerat do fillojne te marrin kahjen tjeter.Por di te ndalesh*

----------


## Erlebnisse

Duhet te shkosh t'i shikosh nga afer gjera te tilla. Ndoshta dhembshuria mundet nga deshira per te ndihmuar. Nuk po them te shkosh ne Haiti, por te pakten aty afer, kur shikon vende qe mund te jete e duhur ndhma jote e jane ne shume veshtiresi.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Edhe une kisha po thuaj tipin tend po sporti me ndihmovi shume me beri me te qete te forte  dhe me ndryshovi  me pastrovi mendimet  !Neqofte se te pelqen te lexosh libra fillosofie do te ndihmoje shume te mendosh ndryshe per jeten!

----------


## Apollyon

Ndiq keshillen time mi, pa leri ca thone kta. Personalisht jam kthy ne rob te pashpirt, me te pa duke dhen shpirt ne mes te rruges, te kaloj afer edhe te fik cigaren ne ball, sdu tja di hic.

Kill mi kill.. kafsh, insikte, njerz ca te dali para..

----------


## Elonaa

> Jam shum e djeshme kur eshte fjala per katastrofat natyrale apo te provokuar nga njeriu,saqe e kam te ndaluar nga Prinderit te shiqoj lajmet ne tv.ne vende qe te ndjej vetem keqardhje une behem nervoze aq shum saqe semurem,si te kontrolloj ndenjat




Kam pothuajse te njetin tip me ty! Po largohem nga kjo situate.duke shetitur.duke lexuar ,duke par ndonje filem .ose duke dal dyqaneve.Nqs se une jam e e merzitur dije se do dal do ble pafund aq shume ble sa si mbaj mend fare se c'fare bleva kur isha ne kete situate. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Shumeeee falamderit te gjithve, ju premtoj se do te ndryshoj, shume shpirtmir jeni me beret te qaje,do provoj te bej si juve edhe nese duhet te mbys nje krimb do ta beje, edhe diqka tani par tani kam gjet nje terapi qe me ndihmon pak, e kjo eshte F/SH.*

----------

